# Do you have a fat ass and love opera?



## liz (di-va) (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't know if y'all opera lovers are aware of it out there, but this was the first year that the Met sponsored simultaneous *movie theater* broadcasts of some of its operas--all over the country. For (I _think_) $18, you can go sit in a comfy _*movie*_ theater, in a chair that fits, eat Goobers, and watch a whole beautiful opera in live HD!

I personally think this is genius. 1) Apparently the image/sound quality is amazing 2) $18 is not cheap, but it's better than usual prices 3) Did I mention _*stadium seating*_? (Last year was my first experience with the Ring Cycle--in a non-fitting seat at the opera house--and I don't know that I can ever endure that crap again, even as long-time opera-goer...my ass is pissed).

My mom saw _Barber of Seville_ and _The First Emperor_ said they were great--great sound/image quality/everything. The Met will be rebroadcasting their simulcast choices from this season (three more including those two), the whole effort has been such a success, plus a new one (_Il Trittico_). 

I think I'm probably going to go at least to the rebroadcast _Barber of Seville_--it's at a theater close by me. Originally all their area broadcasts seemed to be in suburban theaters. From their info page you can click on a link that lets you search for theaters (make sure you hit the "search" key after you enter your zip, not just the return key). That link is for American movie theaters, but there are places all over the world simulcasting (click farther down on the main page).

I know I sound kinda cheerleader-y--and I haven't tried it yet, so I'm not endorsing it--but I know how comfy the seats are at my local theater. I'm excited to give it a try! Even the super-abbreviated Taymor Flute .

The schedule (copied from page):

_ The Barber of Seville (Il Barbiere di Siviglia), Encore Presentation
May 15, 2007 (April 21, 2007 in Canada)

Eugene Onegin, Encore Presentation
April 15, 2007 (April 7, 2007 in Canada)

The First Emperor, Encore Performance
March 7 and 11, 2007 (US, Tickets on sale Saturday, February 10), March 10, 2007 (Canada)

The Magic Flute, Encore Performance
January 23, 2007 (January 20, 2007 in Canada)

I Puritani, Encore Performance
February 13, 2007 (US), February 10, 2007 (Canada)

Il Trittico, April 28, 2007
_


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is in the right forum. If it should be somewhere else, somebody hollah!


----------



## Carrie (Apr 13, 2007)

Best. Thread title. Ever.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 13, 2007)

Liz I could KISS you!!! :kiss2:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 13, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Liz I could KISS you!!! :kiss2:



This is good, yes?! Let's GO!!!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 9, 2007)

Okay, I have barely been able to keep up with the blizzard, the sheer VOLUME of posts in this thread--oh gosh! sweaty! heehhehe--but I just thought I'd mention that I finally got my ticket for Il Barbiere di Siviglia next week. And will report back! Whee! JuJuBees & Rossini!

Okay, back to the breathless debate--

:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 9, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Okay, I have barely been able to keep up with the blizzard, the sheer VOLUME of posts in this thread--oh gosh! sweaty! heehhehe--but I just thought I'd mention that I finally got my ticket for Il Barbiere di Siviglia next week. And will report back! Whee! JuJuBees & Rossini!
> 
> Okay, back to the breathless debate--
> 
> :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:



I will be loitering around here waiting for you. I'd love to know if the production is well attended.

EDIT: What are you gong to wear?? Are you going to do the grande Lincoln Center Evening Wear thing for ambiance or are you going in shorts and Birkenstocks? Curious.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 9, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I will be loitering around here waiting for you. I'd love to know if the production is well attended.
> EDIT: What are you gong to wear?? Are you going to do the grande Lincoln Center Evening Wear thing for ambiance or are you going in shorts and Birkenstocks? Curious.



I will be very curious too! I just can't tell how crowded it'll be. It seems really...word of mouth. Maybe it's been written about/in the media more than I realized, I dunno (I know the NY Times has a lot, but...). My mom (in CO) said she had to get there early in order to get a good seat--festival seating, you know (hehe...I love thinkin about opera and festival seating in the same breath)--but who knows!

Clothes: I am tempted to go really High Eccentric, like the outfits Edward Gorey used to wear to the NYC Ballet--fur coat, sneakers, African rings--just to make sure that the ticket-takers think opera-goers are really weird. Probably I will take advantage of the occasion (the movie theater is literally *across the street* from my apt.) to go incredibly casual. And early enough to get an arm-goes-up seat.

Opera-goers at the Lyric here in Chicago--at least in the cheap seats--are fierce about noise and late-entrances. I wonder too--will the normal rules of behavior apply?

Should be interestin .


----------



## rainyday (May 9, 2007)

I might like to try this sometime. Looks like there's a theatre in the area. I'm not sure if I like opera or not. I've only been to one, at Lincoln Center when I was living in NY, but I was just out of college at the time and all I could afford were the tickets where you stood, no seat, for two hours or whatever. I remember doing a lot of shifting from foot to foot which made it less enjoyable than if I'd been sitting in a seat.


----------



## Lovelyone (May 9, 2007)

Oh this is something I would LOVE to experience, unfortunately the closest theater that supports the broadcast is 70 miles away, in Chicago. I don't have a car to get there  Please be sure to tell me about your experience.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 9, 2007)

"Gotta' get da' Wabbitt, Gotta' get da' Waaabbitt!!"

Sorry that's about the extent of my love of Opera. However, I begrudge no one their own love of it!
I do, however, have a big, fat ass!!!!!
(Which I Love!)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (May 10, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I will be very curious too! I just can't tell how crowded it'll be. It seems really...word of mouth. Maybe it's been written about/in the media more than I realized, I dunno (I know the NY Times has a lot, but...). My mom (in CO) said she had to get there early in order to get a good seat--festival seating, you know (hehe...I love thinkin about opera and festival seating in the same breath)--but who knows!
> 
> Clothes: I am tempted to go really High Eccentric, like the outfits Edward Gorey used to wear to the NYC Ballet--fur coat, sneakers, African rings--just to make sure that the ticket-takers think opera-goers are really weird. Probably I will take advantage of the occasion (the movie theater is literally *across the street* from my apt.) to go incredibly casual. And early enough to get an arm-goes-up seat.
> 
> ...



I manage for one of the companies that is putting on these simulcasts so here's some insider info for you liz: The reason why they are doing all the "encore" presentations is because the first set did so well. Several did sell out, at least in our area. Here's a hint though about getting seats: since the opera crowd tend to by their tickets in advance call the theatre the night before, say after 8pm and ask how sold out the auditorium is. You can judge by that how early you want to be there to get a seat, 30mins or just 10 mins.

As far as the atmosphere goes you most likely won't see someone show up in sweatpants or maybe not even shorts, but they definitely don't show up dressed to the nines. This crowd probably won't be all that tolerant of noise or late comers, but they also won't give you as dirty of a look if you were to go to an actual opera house.

I personally think this is an awesome idea. For 1/3 of the cost of nosebleed seats you can feel almost like you've got center orchestra seats. I'd really like to hear what you think about the acoustics of watching the broadcast in the movie theatre setting as opposed to a live venue. The two go for very different sounds. Have fun!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for that inside information Cute Obese Girl. I am actually toeing around with the idea of going myself next Tuesday, the theater is nearby.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 10, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I might like to try this sometime. Looks like there's a theatre in the area. I'm not sure if I like opera or not. I've only been to one, at Lincoln Center when I was living in NY, but I was just out of college at the time and all I could afford were the tickets where you stood, no seat, for two hours or whatever. I remember doing a lot of shifting from foot to foot which made it less enjoyable than if I'd been sitting in a seat.



That's something my great-grandfather used to do, at the "old Met," as people say; I think I'd about make it through the overture before I had to violate fire codes and sit in the aisle! Could be a very long stand, depending on the opera.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 10, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I manage for one of the companies that is putting on these simulcasts so here's some insider info for you liz: The reason why they are doing all the "encore" presentations is because the first set did so well. Several did sell out, at least in our area. Here's a hint though about getting seats: since the opera crowd tend to by their tickets in advance call the theatre the night before, say after 8pm and ask how sold out the auditorium is. You can judge by that how early you want to be there to get a seat, 30mins or just 10 mins.
> 
> As far as the atmosphere goes you most likely won't see someone show up in sweatpants or maybe not even shorts, but they definitely don't show up dressed to the nines. This crowd probably won't be all that tolerant of noise or late comers, but they also won't give you as dirty of a look if you were to go to an actual opera house.
> 
> I personally think this is an awesome idea. For 1/3 of the cost of nosebleed seats you can feel almost like you've got center orchestra seats. I'd really like to hear what you think about the acoustics of watching the broadcast in the movie theatre setting as opposed to a live venue. The two go for very different sounds. Have fun!



COG - 

Thanks for the info!! How interestin that you work for one of the simulcast cos.

Yah, that's what I had heard; these have actually been quite popular, hence the re-runs. That is a great idea about calling ahead--think I'll do that. 

[My bet is really gonna be on casual, for clothes. Chicagoans at the Lyric or elsewhere--even on the main floor--just don't dress up (as much as, say, SF) for opera-going, in fact too much dressiness seems to be sort of parvenu plumage. And since I'm guessin a higher number of music lovers at this...more shorts & jeans.]

Yah, I totally agree that this is a great idea (see original kvelling, above  I will most definitely report back about acoustics, atmosphere, etc. Next time I'm lookin forward to going *with* some of y 'all! Would be fun 

liz!


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 10, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks for that inside information Cute Obese Girl. I am actually toeing around with the idea of going myself next Tuesday, the theater is nearby.



yay! fun. sorry, I'm being a nerd, but..yay! fun!


----------



## snuggletiger (May 10, 2007)

What if I like opera but don't have a large bottom?


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 10, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> What if I like opera but don't have a large bottom?



all the more room, then! snuggle on up, snuggletiger


----------



## snuggletiger (May 10, 2007)

Hooray for snuggling, what's the first opera that we are all watching? I even have my own tux & cummerbund.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 11, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Hooray for snuggling, what's the first opera that we are all watching? I even have my own tux & cummerbund.



First up? Treehouse of Horror IV.


----------



## Zandoz (May 12, 2007)

Fat ass? Ohhhhhhhhhh Yeeeeeaaaaaahhhhh. 

Love opera? When it doesn't sound like someone had been stabbed, and instead of dying they sang, yeah, it can be cool.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 16, 2007)

didja go, Lilly, didja go?


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 16, 2007)

p.s. I loved it. I am in love with Peter Mattei and pretty much with Juan DIego Florez too, go on with his shrimpy tenor self.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 16, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> didja go, Lilly, didja go?



Grrrrr.  No. I wanted to but I was told that a technician was going to come by my house that evening to bring me a new CPAP to replace the one that is broken. HE NEVER SHOWED UP!! So I missed it for nothing.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 2, 2007)

I am reviving this thread to remind any who might care that Nov. 9 is the date movie theater tickets go on sale for the Metropolitan Opera's new season of Live in HD broadcasts!!

The schedule is here (and below) and includes more operas than last year. I saw only _Barber of Seville_ myself, last year (their first), but I really loved it--well worth the $18, a really grand way to do opera.

A few things I noted about this year's schedule at first glance: DANG, I can't believe they're dragging out the Huge Zefferelli production of Boheme again (with Paul Plishka, bless his heart) and I wonder how Ben Heppner is singing these days...I've only ever heard him sing in person fat; is he still skinnier?

Also: They're bringing in Juan Diego Florez for _Fille du Regiment_, which is a little like watching Michael Jordan play for the Bulls in the 1992 finals. Florez was the first guy to do an encore at La Scala in _Fille_ this past year in almost 75 years, singing "Mes Amis" twice--including all 18 high Cs, that would add up to. I can't imagine hearing that live!

Anyhow, here's to room for one's ass and opera one can afford! Yay!

[If Bafta doesn't hit this thread, somebody tell him they're doing _Tristan _(!) and these are the theaters in the UK...]


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 


*Roméo et Juliette  Gounod*
Saturday, December 15, 2007 (1:00  4:30 pm ET)
Running time: 3 hours, 30 minutes. 1 intermission
Conductor Plácido Domingo; Production Guy Joosten; Anna Netrebko, Isabel Leonard, Roberto Alagna, Nathan Gunn, Robert Lloyd

*Hansel and Gretel (new production)  Humperdinck*
Tuesday, January 1, 2008 (1:00  3:35 pm ET)
Running time: 2 hours, 35 minutes. 1 intermission
Conductor Vladimir Jurowski; Production Richard Jones; Christine Schäfer, Alice Coote, Rosalind Plowright, Philip Langridge, Alan Held

*Macbeth (new production)  Verdi
*Saturday, January 12, 2008 (1:30  4:50 pm ET)
Running time: 3 hours, 20 minutes. 1 intermission
Conductor James Levine; Production Adrian Noble; Maria Guleghina, Roberto Aronica, Lado Ataneli, John Relyea

*Manon Lescaut  Puccini
*Saturday, February 16, 2008 (1:00  4:41 pm ET)
Running time: 3 hours, 41 minutes. 3 intermissions
Conductor James Levine; Karita Mattila, Marcello Giordani, Dwayne Croft, Dale Travis

*Peter Grimes (new production)  Britten
*Saturday, March 15, 2008 (1:30  5:15 pm ET)
Running time: 3 hours, 45 minutes. 2 intermissions
Conductor Donald Runnicles; Production John Doyle; Patricia Racette, Anthony Dean Griffey, Anthony Michaels-Moore

*Tristan und Isolde  Wagner
*Saturday, March 22, 2008 (12:30  6:05 pm ET)
Running time: 5 hours, 35 minute. 2 intermissions
Conductor James Levine; Production Dieter Dorn; Deborah Voigt, Michelle DeYoung, Ben Heppner, Eike Wilm Schulte, Matti Salminen

*La Bohème  Puccini
*Saturday, April 5, 2008 (1:30  4:50 pm ET)
Running time: 3 hours, 20 minutes. 2 intermissions
Conductor Nicola Luisotti; Production Franco Zeffirelli; Angela Gheorghiu, Ainhoa Arteta, Ramón Vargas, Ludovic Tézier, Quinn Kelsey, Oren Gradus, Paul Plishka

*La Fille du Régiment (new production)  Donizetti
*Saturday, April 26, 2008 (1:30  4:40 pm ET)
Running time: 3 hours, 10 minutes. 1 intermission
Conductor Marco Armiliato; Production Laurent Pelly; Natalie Dessay, Felicity Palmer, Juan Diego Flórez, Alessandro Corbelli, Zoe Caldwell


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 2, 2007)

I love Opera but I don't have a fat ass. I am just an FA but I have my own tux


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 2, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> I love Opera but I don't have a fat ass. I am just an FA but I have my own tux



Nay! No prejudices agaist non-fat or even narrah asses here. 'Tis all good, as long as the wider ones can happily fit in stadum theater seating (yay). The good thing is--you don't need the tux, though. Unless you want!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 2, 2007)

If you're skeptical about the experience of simulcast opera in a movie theater, which I'm not advocating in place of the real thing, I'd be happy to send the review of _Barber_ I wrote, if that might help. It's not exactly the same experience as being there--it can't be--it's a different animal--but it's still really wonderful. And it's _cheap_, and you can eat popcorn, and one's ass can fit (a fairly serious consideration in my case, although I know I sound jokey about it). The sound quality is strangely good. Not the same...but good.

Okay, enough geeky prosthelytizing from me . What can I say, it's fun.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 2, 2007)

Liz, did they have subtitles? For all us ignorant folk who aren't multiligual this is key.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 2, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Nay! No prejudices agaist non-fat or even narrah asses here. 'Tis all good, as long as the wider ones can happily fit in stadum theater seating (yay). The good thing is--you don't need the tux, though. Unless you want!



Will the tux get me more huggles and smooches from a BBW or is the casual look more "en vogue"?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 2, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Liz, did they have subtitles? For all us ignorant folk who aren't multiligual this is key.



oh golly yes. I can't remember at the moment if they were subtitles or supertitles like they'd be in the theater, but there's no chance of not knowing what's going on. There's also an introduction in the beginning and half-time shows during the intermissions. (and did I mention you can eat popcorn?)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 2, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Will the tux get me more huggles and smooches from a BBW or is the casual look more "en vogue"?



well, frankly, I think somebody in a tux would look pretty weird in this context! I twouldn't recommend.


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 3, 2007)

OMG, I'm so late to the opera!!!! ... The opera thread that is. And I missed the overture. 

Has anyone ever begun a thread on dims about Deborah Voigt?

What a wonderful program. I opt for Tristan... What a surprise! 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh, and Hansel and Gretel is good too, if no-one has ever seen it. I was assistant stage co-ordinator on a production of it in Islington a few years ago.

Thank you for the UK theatre listings Liz.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 3, 2007)

You don't have to have a fat ass to love opera. But it sure helps. :bow:

(Sounds like a good ad campaign to me!)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 3, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> OMG, I'm so late to the opera!!!! ... The opera thread that is. And I missed the overture.
> 
> Has anyone ever begun a thread on dims about Deborah Voigt?
> 
> What a wonderful program. I opt for Tristan... What a surprise!



She was discussed briefly some time ago on the old boards when she was snubbed by The Royal Opera and replaced by Schwaniwilms (sp?) some years ago. I began a thread about Debra Voigt and her weightloss surgery but no one took the bait.


----------



## Risible (Nov 3, 2007)

Gee, Liz, I'd love to enjoy several of these operas with you. What a great idea! I was terribly uncomfortable (read: in a lot of pain) during my last real-theater event, where I was squeezed into a little bitty seat. It was a two-Vicodin experience.  Well, if I ever make it to Chicago again ...

Bio, without ever having listened to an opera, let alone seen one, is bitterly opposed to going. In fact, he just came into the room here and, as is his habit, peeked over my shoulder to see who I'm flaming now, and when he saw it was about the Opera he shot out of here. Though the "fat ass" part made him look twice. 

I don't know if I can handle five-plus hours of sitting while watching Tristan and Isolde, though that would be my first pick. The romance of that story!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 3, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Thank you for the UK theatre listings



You are welcome--seems like it'd be a shame to miss one of these if you wanted to see it (esp _Tristan_)...I don't remember where you are in UK, but there *has* to be a theater nearby! 



Santaclear said:


> You don't have to have a fat ass to love opera. But it sure helps.
> (Sounds like a good ad campaign to me!)



I love it! If only the seat widths backed it up...



LillyBBBW said:


> She was discussed briefly some time ago on the old boards when she was snubbed by The Royal Opera and replaced by Schwaniwilms (sp?) some years ago. I began a thread about Debra Voigt and her weightloss surgery but no one took the bait.



Have you heard her sing Since, Lilly? I forgot she was in _Tristan_ too--that's two majorly slimmed-down singers doing Wagner there, with Heppner. Interesting! 



Risible said:


> Gee, Liz, I'd love to enjoy several of these operas with you. What a great idea! I was terribly uncomfortable (read: in a lot of pain) during my last real-theater event, where I was squeezed into a little bitty seat. It was a two-Vicodin experience.  Well, if I ever make it to Chicago again ...



You're in LA, right? I see on their list at least a couple in soCal...maybe you can go!

(Golly, maybe we can get a Chicago opera get-together here! That would be fun. Too much demographic rarification? Who can say )



Risible said:


> Though the "fat ass" part made him look twice.



Marketing! Marketing 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

I'm starting to get excited. Fall is opera season in my head, you know? Colder weather, crunchy leaves...opera.

I'm not that excited about the Lyric's season except for the Handel (J. Cesare) and the new John Adams....and sue me, I wouldn't mind hearing Renee Fleming in Traviata. We'll see if I can snag anything there... Either way, I'll definitely be doing some of these Met broadcasts.

liz! (vissi d'arte! )


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 3, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Have you heard her sing Since, Lilly? I forgot she was in _Tristan_ too--that's two majorly slimmed-down singers doing Wagner there, with Heppner. Interesting!



Maybe a year and a half to two years ago we had two gigs with Debra and with each she became ill with a mystery illness, no one would say. It was shortly after she had undergone the surgery and I think it was the Mahler 8 and then "The Flying Dutchman" she was doing with us. She had lost quite a bit of weight and everyone in the chorus ooh'd and aah'd at how wonderful she looked when she was finally well enough to join us in the last performance. WLS involves so much recovery time, without the ability to work the diaphram and keep the instrument well tuned you lose so much ground. I thought she sounded great although her lower register seemed not to go anywhere. It didn't have the resonance that I remember. I haven't heard her since because she hasn't been back. It may have been just a temporary setback in a bad space in time for her.

She may not be slim anymore but I'm not sure. Just a few months ago a chorus member was talking about a very favorable article she read in Opera News about Debra and blurted out her dismay at finding that in the photos she was fat. She wasn't sure if they were old photos or if Debra had gained all of her weight back but she seemed clearly agast before she caught hold of herself and clammed up in front of me. I've not heard anything more about Debra but it's not likely anyone would have a candid discussion of their opinion of Debra's weight with me in conversation. She's really been put through more than any good singer should have to deal with.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 4, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Maybe a year and a half to two years ago we had two gigs with Debra and with each she became ill with a mystery illness, no one would say. It was shortly after she had undergone the surgery and I think it was the Mahler 8 and then "The Flying Dutchman" she was doing with us. She had lost quite a bit of weight and everyone in the chorus ooh'd and aah'd at how wonderful she looked when she was finally well enough to join us in the last performance. WLS involves so much recovery time, without the ability to work the diaphram and keep the instrument well tuned you lose so much ground. I thought she sounded great although her lower register seemed not to go anywhere. It didn't have the resonance that I remember. I haven't heard her since because she hasn't been back. It may have been just a temporary setback in a bad space in time for her.
> 
> She may not be slim anymore but I'm not sure. Just a few months ago a chorus member was talking about a very favorable article she read in Opera News about Debra and blurted out her dismay at finding that in the photos she was fat. She wasn't sure if they were old photos or if Debra had gained all of her weight back but she seemed clearly agast before she caught hold of herself and clammed up in front of me. I've not heard anything more about Debra but it's not likely anyone would have a candid discussion of their opinion of Debra's weight with me in conversation. She's really been put through more than any good singer should have to deal with.



Thanks for the first-person, Lilly...that's really interesting to hear. I haven't heard her sing since myself, including _Salome_ here last year--where I think she got great reviews, now that I think about it, although as you can imagine those were all also about her being thin "enough" now to drop the veils--so I was curious. I mean, I liked her voice before! So, I'm curious. 

I quite agree about the topic overload. As an opera consumer, I'm very tired of reading about it; more ink has been spilled about Covent Garden / her WLS / post-WLS life than about opera, period, in that time frame--but I also feel for her--both because of that, and in general, even as I have mixed feelings about her having done it in first place. Sigh. Oy. I dunno. Makes me think about all the strange obituarial coverage of Pavarotti this summer....boy, did they ever want that story to be all about how much pasta he ate. Well, I hope she's healthy, is what I hope. And that she's singing well/better. 

This is not really related, except that we're at Dims (chubby gals) and talkin opera, but I really am kind of in love with Stephanie Blythe these days. I just saw that she's gonna be sining Fricka in Walkure at the Met this year...boy, I bet she'll be amazing in that, speaking of women with astonishing lower registers. Will have to make sure I hear it.

And how about Dawn Upshaw winning the MacArthur? Eh? Good for her.

Okay...opera goss overflow ...over and out!


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 4, 2007)

Liz, I'm glad you picked this thread back up! I hadn't seen it. 

I love opera, and went a lot when I was thinner. I've avoided it now because of how awfully uncomfortable the seats have become for me. There's a theater about 75 miles from here that I will definitely drive to for this. I'm so excited that La Boheme is on that list!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 7, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I love opera, and went a lot when I was thinner. I've avoided it now because of how awfully uncomfortable the seats have become for me. There's a theater about 75 miles from here that I will definitely drive to for this. I'm so excited that La Boheme is on that list!



I know this thread title is kind of silly, but underneath it, underneath the warm squishy bum as it were :huh:, is the fact that it really upsets me not being able to fit in theater seating these days. So comfortable, movie-theater seating...not an insignificant issue, and not just because of comfort. There are some theater seats I just *don't* fit in. Not just uncomfortable, not just squished, just Not. Hrmph.

So, yeah, man!


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 7, 2007)

i find theater seats hard to sit in too. I want comfier chairs with better leg room, or else I'll wait 2 weeks for a movie to come out on DVD then I can lay in bed and watch it. Too bad I could see Swan Lake in my living room. Tragedy beyond words.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 7, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I don't know if y'all opera lovers are aware of it out there, but this was the first year that the Met sponsored simultaneous *movie theater* broadcasts of some of its operas--all over the country. For (I _think_) $18, you can go sit in a comfy _*movie*_ theater, in a chair that fits, eat Goobers, and watch a whole beautiful opera in live HD!



I love opera, but don't have much of a booty. However, I know of one who would willingly go with me.

Actually, I'm bouncing this worthy thread and, in the process, subscribing so that I will get reminders. We didn't make it to any of the several theaters in the Met syndicate last year, but certainly intend to make up for it this year.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 21, 2009)

**BUMP**

I can't believe I didn't post in this thread last season. Anyhow, just noting that the Met 09-10 HDTV simulcast season is up and going and a great way to see opera, esp. if traditional seats pinch the bum!

I'm thinking this year I will probably at least see _Rosenkavalier_ and Elina Garanca in _Carmen_, whom I saw in _La Cenerentola_ last season and kicks a lot of ass. (I missed the boo-y _Tosca_!)

Next up is Bart Sher's _Tales of Hoffmann_!


----------



## ladle (Nov 21, 2009)

and the show ain't over til the.....oh grow up James...


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 21, 2009)

I was wondering how I could have possibly missed this thread when I can emphatically say "YES!" to both questions, but it started when I first joined dims, and at that point it never occurred to me that there would be an opera thread on here!

All I can say is that at least the Met has slightly larger seating than the City Opera. Went to a production last night and I literally have marks on my hips to show for it. Argh.

But I do love the Met. I have tickets for Tales of Hoffmann- how can you miss Netrebko? :wubu: Although when they first offered the tickets they also listed Villazon, who isn't really singing any more, and clearly isn't for this production, which sucks. I saw one of his rare appearances last year singing opposite Renee Fleming in La Traviata, and I nearly died they were such a blissful pairing. One of the only times in my life that I've ever yelled "brav/o/a/o!". SPECTACULAR. Even though I was sitting in nosebleed seats, I loved every second. 

Also need to get tickets for The Nose- sets by William Kentridge, should be spectacular (he's one of my very favorite artists), although I hope they don't drag out the same grid of flat screens that the Met seems so enamored with as of late. This season's Faust also used it, and it gets dull quick.

Anyway, yay for opera talk!



liz (di-va) said:


> **BUMP**
> 
> I can't believe I didn't post in this thread last season. Anyhow, just noting that the Met 09-10 HDTV simulcast season is up and going and a great way to see opera, esp. if traditional seats pinch the bum!
> 
> ...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 21, 2009)

A friend of mine was performing in _Esther_ at the City Opera and I so wanted to go. I just couldn't make it. And I'm really sad I missed the _Tosca_ boooo festival. I totally got a kick out of that story.


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 22, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> A friend of mine was performing in _Esther_ at the City Opera and I so wanted to go. I just couldn't make it. And I'm really sad I missed the _Tosca_ boooo festival. I totally got a kick out of that story.



I know- I missed both as well. I don't think I've ever experienced booing at the Met! Tepid applause, perhaps, but it would be interesting to see it just to see what the fuss was about!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 22, 2009)

As it happens, Mrs Ho Ho and I are listening to the season premier of the Chicago Lyric Opera, a broadcast of Janacek's Katya Kabanova, streamed live over WFMT-FM. If you aren't yet into streaming music via the internet, I can't begin to tell you what you are missing.

I'm particularly happy to be listening to, and recording, this opera. The Met performed it a few years ago, over the Christmas holiday. I was looking forward to it, but our local classical music outlet stomped all over it with some frivolity, mixed with pledge bleating. Faugh!

Janacek fascinates me because of his long-time (unrequited, as far as I know) affair of the heart with a much younger woman. See "Intimate Letters", also String Quartet # 2 and "Intimate Letters", a chamber work performed by the Emerson String Quartet. This latter work stands alone very nicely, even with no knowledge of the book.

And, by the way, fat asses are no problem in the comfort of our living room.

Sunday, November 22 at 1:45 pm

Live from the Civic Opera House: Lyric Opera of Chicago Presents Janacek's Katya KabanovaKarita Mattila (Katya); Judith Forst (Kabanicha); Brandon Jovanovich (Boris); Lyric Opera Cho & Orch/Markus Stenz.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 22, 2009)

I've heard boos on Met Saturday afternoon broadcasts. Not for a while, but I want to say there was a Renata Scotto performance, once... I really would like to see the boo-y Tosca...! Maybe the Met'll do a post-season HDTV encore, the way they've done the past few years. 

---


sweet&fat said:


> I have tickets for Tales of Hoffmann- how can you miss Netrebko? Although when they first offered the tickets they also listed Villazon, who isn't really singing any more, and clearly isn't for this production, which sucks. I saw one of his rare appearances last year singing opposite Renee Fleming in La Traviata, and I nearly died they were such a blissful pairing. One of the only times in my life that I've ever yelled "brav/o/a/o!". SPECTACULAR. Even though I was sitting in nosebleed seats, I loved every second. !



You must report back! I hope _Tales of Hoffmann_ is great. Villazon says he is Back...will be interesting to see, eh? That must have been an amazing Traviata.

I love love love when you gotta Bravo...opera curtain calls may be my favorite thing in the world 

---

I didn't hear _Katya K_...it sounds like it was great! I like that the Lyric has always done Janacek (at least in recent years) in Czech. So much better.

--- 

Just cause I listen to it a lot: from last season's Orfeo with Stephanie Blythe. That woman is other-worldly good.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 22, 2009)

Risible said:


> Gee, Liz, I'd love to enjoy several of these operas with you. What a great idea! I was terribly uncomfortable (read: in a lot of pain) during my last real-theater event, where I was squeezed into a little bitty seat. It was a two-Vicodin experience.  Well, if I ever make it to Chicago again ...
> 
> Bio, without ever having listened to an opera, let alone seen one, is bitterly opposed to going. In fact, he just came into the room here and, as is his habit, peeked over my shoulder to see who I'm flaming now, and when he saw it was about the Opera he shot out of here. Though the "fat ass" part made him look twice.
> 
> I don't know if I can handle five-plus hours of sitting while watching Tristan and Isolde, though that would be my first pick. The romance of that story!



Risible -

You once told us that we (Mrs Ho Ho and I) had a standing invitation to come visit, see your garden, the diesel operation, and spend some time together with our legs all under the same table. Better warn BioMan, though - some years ago, I saw the entire Wagner Ring Cycle at the Seattle Opera, and loved every minute of the 13+ hours. (It was spread out over a week, so no blisters on the heiny.)

If BioMan can work up to that, then maybe he is ready to sit at table with me, while I launch into my long-winded stories.

I think I just killed my welcome!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 23, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> I've heard boos on Met Saturday afternoon broadcasts. Not for a while, but I want to say there was a Renata Scotto performance, once... I really would like to see the boo-y Tosca...! Maybe the Met'll do a post-season HDTV encore, the way they've done the past few years.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Diva -
I have followed opera for a long time - well over 50 years - but not always that closely. I'm lucky to scan two or three articles in each new Opera News. But didn't I see that the new production of Tosca was being maligned for it's rather spare scenery, rather than the actual performance? People had become accustomed to sets more real than the actual places they portrayed. A bit like representing the Magic Fire Scene with three people marching around with cigarette lighters.

Mrs Ho Ho and I saw the theater performance of Stephanie Blythe, Orfeo ed Euridice. I'm clipping in a bit of an e-mail message I sent to a friend, the night of that performance.

"The movie, by the way, is one of the Metropolitan Opera live telescasts, in this case Orpheo et Euridice (no, he didn't eat her up, that's just 'and' in French.) One of my all-time favorites, Stephanie Blythe, is a main character (Orpheo, the lead 'male' - it's a so-called 'pants' role, where a female cross-dresses for the part.) MS (now Mrs.) Blythe is a mezzo and mezzos seldom get to play the female romantic lead - though I wish she would. She is a real BBW, quite heavy and tall. I met her a few years ago at a back-stage reception at Orchestra Hall (I'm sure I told you about this) and my knees still knock together when I think of it. Standing about 3 feet away from this overpowering figure, listening to that mellifluous voice pouring over me - Oh!"

A powerhouse she was, and is - and utterly, utterly feminine. I had to gulp and do a bit of readjustment to grasp her in that pants role. Once I got past that, it was magnificent.

We are in Duluth this week, near the UMD campus. We saw a delightful production in their new auditorium, Weber Hall. It was an intro to opera by the very talented students of the Opera at UMD program. While there were many fine voices, the stand-out was a fellow of some 300 lb., singing in a vignette from Manon, in which Des Grieux is attempting (unsuccessfully) to resist the memory and blandishments of Manon.

So help me, he reminded me of Stephanie Blythe, playing Orfeo. 

There was a reception line following the performance. I mentioned my observation to him, adding that Ms Blythe was one of my very favorites. He was not taken aback by this and seemed to appreciate it when I told him that we were sure we would hear more of him in the future.

Incidentally, they also played the scene from the Magic Flute, in which Tamino is accosted and subdued by the three spear-carrying Ladies in Waiting to the Queen, who then promptly all fall in love with him, (and all over him) in a most demonstrative way! These ladies would have won the heart of any FA here, and I think that Mrs Ho Ho could feel my heart bouncing off my chest wall as I watched (and imagined!)

Ah, opera! And some think it dull.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 12, 2009)

Met Saturday broadcasts start today! Il Trittico!


----------



## minerva (Dec 13, 2009)

I had not realized that this thread was here. Adore opera, hate the tight seats, and love the Met Opera theater broadcasts (although I hate hate hate the length of the intermissions, particularly on the Wednesday night rebroadcasts, which I usually attend. Why do we need 20 minutes intermissions in the movie theater, with 10 minutes interviews on either side? Can't they cut those down during the encore presentations? Ugh.)

Anyway, I got to see the Met's _Turandot_ last month in the theater. I was terribly sick with a cold at the time, but it was pretty spectacular. 

And last summer, I was lucky enough to see the Cincinnati Opera's production of _Ainadamar_ by Osvaldo Golijov, with Dawn Upshaw singing the role Golijov wrote for her - Margarita Xirgu. It was a miminalist production, with the orchestra on stage between the performers and chorus, but it was really gorgeous - absolutely riveting. I bought nosebleed seats (never, never again - not at the Cincinnati Music Hall, anyway) that were really uncomfortable, but I was still so riveted. If anyone has the chance to see it, I really, really recommend Ainadamar.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 13, 2009)

I love the Fat Asses in Opera :wubu:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 13, 2009)

The Golijov sounds amazing, Minerva...thank you for the headsup. I have the Ayre album with Dawn Upshaw. Haven't heard Ainadamar.

I don't like the long intermissions either. They are cheesy! Often. As well as long. Feels like part of how they're trying to sell the whole thing, and makes less sense in the middle of it...


----------



## jewels_mystery (Dec 13, 2009)

I so missed this thread some how. I love Opera and haven't been to one in years. I am going to see Les Contes dHoffmann this Saturday. :smitten:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 14, 2009)

minerva said:


> And last summer, I was lucky enough to see the Cincinnati Opera's production of _Ainadamar_ by Osvaldo Golijov, with Dawn Upshaw singing the role Golijov wrote for her - Margarita Xirgu. It was a miminalist production, with the orchestra on stage between the performers and chorus, but it was really gorgeous - absolutely riveting. I bought nosebleed seats (never, never again - not at the Cincinnati Music Hall, anyway) that were really uncomfortable, but I was still so riveted. If anyone has the chance to see it, I really, really recommend Ainadamar.



Minerva -

I've practically hung on Dawn Upshaw's every word and note, ever since her startling performance in Gorecki's 3rd Symphony. I was delighted when she was made an Artistic Partner by our local (but widely known) St. Paul Chamber Orchestra. We attend a number of performance by this organization every year, and never miss anything featuring Dawn Upshaw, Golijov, or their joint efforts. Thanks to this pair, I have been made aware of a whole universe of thought and poetry that I never dreamed existed.

However, it is to my shame (and I don't know how this could be) that I was not aware of Ainadamar until you brought it to my attention. The link takes you to a synopsis on Golijov's website. It has not been performed in this area, but I see that there recordings of it, which I will have to investigate.

The synopsis is devastating in the events described. I shudder whenever I hear the words 'fascist regime' because it is no longer something that just happens elsewhere. There may be a fascist regime coming to a neighborhood near you (especially if you live near Wall Street.)


----------



## minerva (Dec 14, 2009)

> I so missed this thread some how. I love Opera and haven't been to one in years. I am going to see Les Contes dHoffmann this Saturday.



Oh! I am so excited about Les Contes d'Hoffman! I've never seen anything by Offenbach. I'm half-way through _The Life and Opinions of Tomcat Murr_, which is ETA Hoffman's masterpiece. I picked it up just to have some ETA Hoffman background before going to see Les Contes d'Hoffman. I hope you have a fantastic time. I think I'm going to the encore performance in January as I'll be busy this Saturday. 



> However, it is to my shame (and I don't know how this could be) that I was not aware of Ainadamar until you brought it to my attention. The link takes you to a synopsis on Golijov's website. It has not been performed in this area, but I see that there recordings of it, which I will have to investigate.
> 
> The synopsis is devastating in the events described. I shudder whenever I hear the words 'fascist regime' because it is no longer something that just happens elsewhere. There may be a fascist regime coming to a neighborhood near you (especially if you live near Wall Street.)



I love Gorecki's _Third_ - it is such a fantastic piece, and I'm envious of your local access to Dawn Upshaw. She's great. AS for _Ainadamar_, I don't believe that any opera companies in the States are scheduled to put on a performance in early 2010, but hopefully it will be on the schedule somewhere in the '10-'11 season. I left the theater with tears streaming down my face. Mind you, I cry easily - I always cry during La Boheme - but _Ainadamar_ had me _crying_ crying. And although it was an unusual piece, the audience seemed really into it. I heard more than one person thanking a friend/relative for persuading them to attend as we left.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 14, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> I so missed this thread some how. I love Opera and haven't been to one in years. I am going to see Les Contes dHoffmann this Saturday. :smitten:



OOOH! I'm so excited for this one! Going to see it on the 23rd. Can't wait!

I also really want to see The Nose in March. Sets by one of my favorite artists, William Kentridge. Should be amazing.

http://www.metoperafamily.org/metopera/season/production.aspx?id=10378

Also, a friend and I are going to try to get those weekday rush tickets for upcoming performances... 20 bucks for a 200 dollar orchestra seat... not bad!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 21, 2009)

what did you think, Jewels? I listened to it (thought it sounded great)


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 23, 2009)

Seeing Tales of Hoffmann tonight. Very excited! Please tell me what you thought, ladies!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Dec 23, 2009)

I loved it and brought tears to my eyes. :smitten: I am actually taking a friends to see the encore next month.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 28, 2009)

Netrebko/Villazon _La Boheme_ on Great Performances this weekend...fun.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 31, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Seeing Tales of Hoffmann tonight. Very excited! Please tell me what you thought, ladies!





jewels_mystery said:


> I loved it and brought tears to my eyes. :smitten: I am actually taking a friends to see the encore next month.



It was fantastic- lovely singing. Callejas sang Hoffmann, and his voice is really gentle yet powerful. Rachele Gilmore sange Olympia instead of Kathleen Kim and blew everyone's socks off. Such an adorable yet difficult song, and she did a magnificent job. Applause and bravas for a good three minutes or so. 

In an unrelated note got tickets for Handel's Partenope at the City Opera for April. I'm not familiar with this one- has anyone seen a production of it before? However, I'm not looking forward to smushing myself into the CO seats- much smaller than those at the Met! Ouch.


----------



## minerva (Jan 4, 2010)

As long as the weather cooperates (we keep getting just enough snow to make the roads treacherous, particularly on my hill after dark!), I am off to the HD encore of the _Tales of Hoffman_ on Wednesday and am _really_ looking forward to it.


----------



## minerva (Jan 6, 2010)

> > I loved it and brought tears to my eyes. I am actually taking a friends to see the encore next month.
> 
> 
> 
> It was fantastic- lovely singing. Callejas sang Hoffmann, and his voice is really gentle yet powerful. Rachele Gilmore sange Olympia instead of Kathleen Kim and blew everyone's socks off. Such an adorable yet difficult song, and she did a magnificent job. Applause and bravas for a good three minutes or so.



I saw Hoffman tonight and it was so spectacular. I'd never seen/heard it before, and I was blown away. I've read some ETA Hoffman (and some Robertson Davies - _The Lyre of Orpheus_ features both the ghost of ETA Hoffman and a whole bunch of people trying to complete a fragment opera written by Hoffman) so I was ready for the weirdness, but I'm not sure I was ready for the rich frission w/r/t Offenbach and Hoffman - and I adored the louche, roccoco vibe of the production. And Kate Lindsey - I loved her presence as much as her voice. I think I want to marry her.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a fat a** and love opera.. Cecilia Bartoli is one of my fave mezzo-sopranos... I actually have studied it and sing it a bit  I loved learning the italian language, inflections, intonations etc. My teacher in college was superb and eccentric and had huge boobs (speakers, she called them.. "speakers out girls") hahahaha 

I also had the BEST choir teacher in highschool.. my gosh I still love him... I have always wanted to write him and tell him how much he inspired and taught me! :happy::wubu:

This is for him... a french song we sang for chamber choir my Jr. year (my favorite song from chamber choir)

Mon coeur se recommande à vous,
Tout plein d'ennui et de martyre;
Au moins en dépit des jaloux
Faites qu'à Dieu vous puisse dire!
Ma bouche qui voulait sourire
Et conter propos gracieux
Ne fait maintenant que maudire
Ceux qui m'ont banni de vos yeux.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 7, 2010)

minerva said:


> I saw Hoffman tonight and it was so spectacular. I'd never seen/heard it before, and I was blown away. I've read some ETA Hoffman (and some Robertson Davies - _The Lyre of Orpheus_ features both the ghost of ETA Hoffman and a whole bunch of people trying to complete a fragment opera written by Hoffman) so I was ready for the weirdness, but I'm not sure I was ready for the rich frission w/r/t Offenbach and Hoffman - and I adored the louche, roccoco vibe of the production. And Kate Lindsey - I loved her presence as much as her voice. I think I want to marry her.



OK Minerva - It happens very seldom that someone has me fleeing to the dictionary over an unfamiliar word, let alone twice in one post, even though I'm half French. Congrats!

We saw the encore presentation last night too. While I am reasonably familiar with opera, I had been guilty of dismissing 'Hoffman' as something of a light farce and totally missing the passionate depth, made visible in the production (not to mention the captions!) . As the opera progressed, I found myself more and more embedded in Hoffman's successive attempts to find love, feeling uneasy as I realized how closely they paralleled my own. I finally yielded to tears during the epilogue, when Hoffman's muse points out that Stella embodies each and every one of Hoffman's other loves - and that my 'Stella' was sitting right there beside me.

Of course, I fell in love with Kathleen Kim (who almost channels our energetic Vietnamese housekeeper) and Anna Netrebko, who was just plain gorgeous. Ekaterina Gubanova? Not my type, I'm afraid.

But my favorite? Without doubt, Kate Lindsey, in no small part because she reminded me so much of a favorite Star Trek Next Gen character, Vash (in "Captain's Holiday", played by Jennifer Hetrick.)

Silly me!

A rather interesting, though not quite convincing, review and ramble showed up on my daily ArtsJournal e-mail under the title "Hark: Herald Angels and Hoffmann". I offer it for your amusement.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 9, 2010)

oh I forgot to add.. for the last 10 years or so I have been into "new age" opera...

I discovered french singer Emma Shapplin 7 or 8 years ago... her album Carmine Meo is spine tingling, especially Reprendo Mai Piu... such sorrow pours out of this music and her voice is like pure crytal:wubu:

her background story is pretty cool too (she is also drop dead gorgeous)

http://www.sing365.com/music/lyric.nsf/Emma-Shapplin-Biography/F231CD971BB2101D48256E800007C1A8


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 10, 2010)

Opera star Daniela Dessi walks out after Zeffirelli calls her fat


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 11, 2010)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Opera star Daniela Dessi walks out after Zeffirelli calls her fat



Yay Dessi! Good for you sticking up for yourself. Storming off stage and taking your husband with you? :drools: You are nearly a deity in stature for this. :smitten:

I especially loved reading the comments. One of them about a brawl that broke out at a production of Don Giovanni in Rome. Wonderful! Thanks for posting this Ho Ho Tai. :bow:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 11, 2010)

Appreciate very much the link too! Wot an idjit.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 12, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> Appreciate very much the link too! Wot an idjit.



Liz, you have a thin doppelgänger! Last night at rehearsal we had a visitor sitting in on the session in the chorus room. She sat in back of the Narrator Chorus with an open score in her lap following along. I don't know who she was but she stayed for the whole thing. I thought, "DAMN I wish I had my camera." No you weren't exact twins but the resemblence was strong. I nearly gave myself whiplash when I spied her back there with her chestnut brown tresses. You are the better lookin' of the two of course. If you felt a shiver in your spine it was me thinking about you during rehearsal and giggling wickedly.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 12, 2010)

That is really weird! 

Perhaps the thin-person-inside-me-screaming-to-get-out escaped?



LillyBBBW said:


> Liz, you have a thin doppelgänger! Last night at rehearsal we had a visitor sitting in on the session in the chorus room. She sat in back of the Narrator Chorus with an open score in her lap following along. I don't know who she was but she stayed for the whole thing. I thought, "DAMN I wish I had my camera." No you weren't exact twins but the resemblence was strong. I nearly gave myself whiplash when I spied her back there with her chestnut brown tresses. You are the better lookin' of the two of course. If you felt a shiver in your spine it was me thinking about you during rehearsal and giggling wickedly.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jan 12, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> That is really weird!
> 
> Perhaps the thin-person-inside-me-screaming-to-get-out escaped?



But if she split off from you, that would make her the evil half, and you the pure and innocent one. And there's *no way* that's the case...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 13, 2010)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> But if she split off from you, that would make her the evil half, and you the pure and innocent one. And there's *no way* that's the case...



You are dragging this thread wildly off-topic, tomwaits...neither bad nor good Liz can support that.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not sure I'd normally try to see the Met HD _Carmen_ (you know it's gonna be sold out), but I loved Elina Garanca last year...interested to see what she does with it. Maybe I'll see the encore if not the one this Sat. Anybody else going?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 20, 2010)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> We saw the encore presentation last night too. While I am reasonably familiar with opera, I had been guilty of dismissing 'Hoffman' as something of a light farce and totally missing the passionate depth, made visible in the production (not to mention the captions!) . As the opera progressed, I found myself more and more embedded in Hoffman's successive attempts to find love, feeling uneasy as I realized how closely they paralleled my own. I finally yielded to tears during the epilogue, when Hoffman's muse points out that Stella embodies each and every one of Hoffman's other loves - and that my 'Stella' was sitting right there beside me.



About a week after seeing the Met 'Hoffman', I attended a performance of Léo Delibes "Coppélia", presented byThe Moscow Festival Ballet. This was part of Northrup Ballet series, hosted by the University of Minnesota at Northrup Auditorium. Mrs Ho Ho and her sister have held season tickets to this series for decades. I generally avoid it; ballet communicates little to me, beyond the music. However, my attendance this time was no accident - it was Delibe-rate. The ballet is Delibes' interpretation of Hoffman's tale of the clockwork doll, Olympia. Both the opera and the ballet are derived from the original Hoffman tale, but are quite different.

The program had a good description of the action and, inexperienced as I am, I thought I could follow it through the interaction of the dancers. I was quite dismayed to observe that the story was not at all the focus. Rather, it was only a loose framework used to show off the costumes and tippy-toed skills of the dancers - over and over again. Later, I mentioned to my companions that the ballet was like a pentagram inscribed in the circle of the actual story, and contacting it at no more than five points. I thought that my failure to grasp the story was just due to my inexperience and ignorance, but my wife and sis-in-law, both experienced ballet attendees, had much the same impression - as did a review in one of our local papers.

I guess that there are opera lovers and ballet lovers and never the twain shall meet. 

Are any of you both? Why? Can you contrast and compare what you get out of the two media?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 12, 2010)

We live in the Twin Cities area of Minnesota. The last of the old time 'Big Box' movie theaters not cut up into teeny little rooms is The Heights. It had fallen into disrepair when a couple of visionary guys bought it, refurbed it, and converted it to a classics and art films theater. 

This is their latest venture:


*AN IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT!

The Heights Theater is proud to be joining the Emerging Pictures network of cinemas. This partnership offers a rare opportunity to screen stunning HD presentations of operas from the world over, including the Teatro alla Scala in Milan, Italy, the worlds most renowned opera house. The Opera in Cinema series features productions of operatic masterpieces such as Aida and La Traviata, starring internationally celebrated singers such as Plácido Domingo, Anna Netrebko, Jonas Kaufmann, Angela Gheorghiu, Juan Diego Flórez, René Pape, and Ben Heppner. We are launching this exciting series with a FREE presentation of LA TRAVIATA On Sunday March 28th. Watch this web page for our full upcoming schedule of exciting HD presentations!
*
This sounds like something that will be available in many areas. Keep your eyes and ears open - wide open. A wonderful opportunity for us non-jet-setters.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 13, 2010)

It's Nose Day! (Live From the Met) 'Tis sounding good.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 15, 2010)

This has been my Met run. I saw EleKtra in December and saw Carmen last month. Elina Garanca was FAN-TAS-TIC Liz! 

Next month is La Traviata.


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 16, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> It's Nose Day! (Live From the Met) 'Tis sounding good.



I have tickets for next week. SOOOOO excited to see the Kentridge sets. Going to his show at MoMA this week as a "warm-up" of sorts. One of my favorite artists on earth and a new opera? Why yes please! 

Here's a link to one of his works:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmvK7A84dlk


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 16, 2010)

I do enjoy opera. I enjoy Pavarotti's rendition of _La Donne E Mobile_ from *Rigoletto*. Also, I find the work of Gilbert and Sullivan to be fun and enjoyable. Kevin Kline in *The Pirates of Penzance* is terrific. *thumbs up*


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 16, 2010)

From the Wall Street Journal
By JUDITH H. DOBRZYNSKI
April 15, 2010


"Aria on the Future"

Excerpt:

"Ms. Fleming had not sung "Armida," except in concert, since 1993—when her appearance in Italy put her on the world map. To prepare, she started last summer to weave songs from it into her practices, concerts and encore material. The real work, though, began when production meetings and rehearsals started. "In a new production, everything affects how I sing it," she said.

"Armida" will be simulcast on May 1, and that, too, affects matters. Opera singers now play more to the cameras, less to the people in the balcony. Movements are more subtle. And, she said, "I have to stay completely focused because the camera picks up every change in focus."

Ms. Fleming credits the simulcasts for generating interest in opera. (The Met is on track to draw 2.25 million people to simulcasts for 9 operas this season, versus 1.8 million for 10 works last season.) "The only piece of the puzzle is the effect it is having on local opera companies," she said. Some have encouraged their patrons to watch in the belief that it will increase their audience base as well. "I hope it does."

A very nice article!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 24, 2010)

Anybody listening to Tosca today? I swear Racette ended Vissi d'arte like a whole 1/2-step flat.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 24, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> Anybody listening to Tosca today? I swear Racette ended Vissi d'arte like a whole 1/2-step flat.



Oh, I know! I was listening while I did some vacuuming. For a moment, I thought the bearings were burning out on my vacuum motor.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 23, 2010)

Mrs Ho Ho and I saw the repeat of the HD performance of Armida with Renée Fleming and Keith Miller (as Astarotte) among others. What a trip! But, even after reading the synopsis, I'm puzzled by a plot detail. In the final scenes, was Armida truly in love with Rinaldo, or was she a victim of her own magic? At the end, when she was gathering the forces of hell for her revenge, I was very reminded of the Wicked Witch of the West and her flying monkeys (Oz.)

Keith Miller certainly presents a startling figure and a commanding voice. Will he take over some of Samuel Ramey's 'devil' roles?

We recently 'replaced' my aging and overloaded Toshiba with a MacBook Pro. More power than all the computers I ever worked with in my engineering life, put end to end. I am having a lot more fun streaming audio, though I was initially skeptical of i-tunes. But I have discovered a number of websites which my previous searches had missed. One which may be of interest here is http://operamusicbroadcast.com/ It is listed at 48KB on i-tunes but is available at higher bandwidths on their website.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 23, 2010)

Forgot to mention in previous post: We live in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area. The Ordway Theater (St. Paul) is home to the St. Paul Chamber Orchestra and the Schubert Club, among other organizations. The Schubert Club is presenting Christine Brewer in recital two days from today, May 25th, 2010. We decided to get tickets at the last minute, after finding a promo code on-line. If you live in this area, there are still tickets available. 

Incidentally, May 25 is also our 20th wedding anniversary.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 24, 2010)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Forgot to mention in previous post: We live in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area. The Ordway Theater (St. Paul) is home to the St. Paul Chamber Orchestra and the Schubert Club, among other organizations. The Schubert Club is presenting Christine Brewer in recital two days from today, May 25th, 2010. We decided to get tickets at the last minute, after finding a promo code on-line. If you live in this area, there are still tickets available.
> 
> Incidentally, May 25 is also our 20th wedding anniversary.



Happy 20th Mr. & Mrs. Ho Ho. We just finished up a gig with Christine and Stephanie Blythe here in Boston with a performance of Mendelssohns 'Elijah.' Enjoy the recital and please tell us how it went and what she sang.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 24, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Happy 20th Mr. & Mrs. Ho Ho. We just finished up a gig with Christine and Stephanie Blythe here in Boston with a performance of Mendelssohns 'Elijah.' Enjoy the recital and please tell us how it went and what she sang.



My god! Mixing it up with MSs' Brewer and Blythe! Does it get any better than that?

Lilly, your response reminded me of something I meant to mention. Since you haven't mentioned it, I'm probably wrong, but there was a woman in the nymph chorus who bore a striking resemblance to you (at least, based on such pix as you have posted It is yet my pleasure to meet you in person.) She was carrying a large shallow bowl, something like a winnowing basket. An interesting mix of people in that chorus!

I can do better than report on what MS Brewer will sing. Here is a link to the posted program.

I had been aware of MS Brewer's upcoming performance for some time, but it seemed to conflict with other events we had planned for our anniversary. What finally tipped me over was, first, that she was singing Wagner's Wesendonck Lieder, especially "Träume" , which connects my thoughts to a very old love affair. Y'see, there was a time when the cold, analytical Mr Ho Ho was an imaginative, passionate young man whose heart seemed to be perpetually broken, or on the mend. Second, Mrs Ho Ho found a password on-line which reduced our prime seat tickets from $50 to $20, like being handed another anniversary gift.

Here is another link to a bio on MS Brewer. 

The Schubert Club is, I believe, the oldest continually existing musical group in the Twin Cities. It is well worth your time to explore their website.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 24, 2010)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> My god! Mixing it up with MSs' Brewer and Blythe! Does it get any better than that?
> 
> Lilly, your response reminded me of something I meant to mention. Since you haven't mentioned it, I'm probably wrong, but there was a woman in the nymph chorus who bore a striking resemblance to you (at least, based on such pix as you have posted It is yet my pleasure to meet you in person.) She was carrying a large shallow bowl, something like a winnowing basket. An interesting mix of people in that chorus!
> 
> ...



Ha! Very funny that you would Mention this. I've been doing a lot of handwringing about an upcoming reaudition. The last piece I did was Brahms "Ach! Wende Diesen Blick" which he loved. It's the first time he ever showed enthusiasm for one of my auditions so I feel like I have to keep up appearances.  I'm considering Wagner's "Der Engel" for this time around but I may have to give "Träume" a listen.


----------



## sweet&fat (May 24, 2010)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Mrs Ho Ho and I saw the repeat of the HD performance of Armida with Renée Fleming and Keith Miller (as Astarotte) among others. What a trip! But, even after reading the synopsis, I'm puzzled by a plot detail. In the final scenes, was Armida truly in love with Rinaldo, or was she a victim of her own magic? At the end, when she was gathering the forces of hell for her revenge, I was very reminded of the Wicked Witch of the West and her flying monkeys (Oz.)
> 
> Keith Miller certainly presents a startling figure and a commanding voice. Will he take over some of Samuel Ramey's 'devil' roles?
> 
> We recently 'replaced' my aging and overloaded Toshiba with a MacBook Pro. More power than all the computers I ever worked with in my engineering life, put end to end. I am having a lot more fun streaming audio, though I was initially skeptical of i-tunes. But I have discovered a number of websites which my previous searches had missed. One which may be of interest here is http://operamusicbroadcast.com/ It is listed at 48KB on i-tunes but is available at higher bandwidths on their website.



Saw this as well... an iffy opera, but a fantastic vehicle to show off Fleming's voice (as was intended I'm sure!).


----------



## mejix (May 31, 2010)

apparently they made an opera based on columns by a writer for _the guardian_. thought it was amusing.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 31, 2010)

I still think this is the best thread title ever in the history of Dimensions. It makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## supersizebbw (Jun 10, 2010)

Earlier this year i saw Satyagraha and it was AMAZING...there's some really good opera's this summer but i can't afford to see them all...Tosca is supposed to be really good and i'm thinking i just might see it next.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 10, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I still think this is the best thread title ever in the history of Dimensions. It makes me smile every time I see it.



ha ha...well i love fat asses and opera


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jun 10, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> Earlier this year i saw Satyagraha and it was AMAZING...there's some really good opera's this summer but i can't afford to see them all...Tosca is supposed to be really good and i'm thinking i just might see it next.



Thank you! I had not heard of this opera, and now I'm itching to see it. I see in your profile that you are living in London. I did a bit of checking for productions in that area and came up with the English National Opera.


However, there seems to be no current performances. When/where did you see it?

I checked the schedule for our local Heights Theater, which has started a series of HD broadcasts, worldwide, similar the MET's. No luck.


----------



## supersizebbw (Jun 10, 2010)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Thank you! I had not heard of this opera, and now I'm itching to see it. I see in your profile that you are living in London. I did a bit of checking for productions in that area and came up with the English National Opera.
> 
> 
> However, there seems to be no current performances. When/where did you see it?
> ...



Yes, I saw it here at the english national opera in march this year, i think at the time i remember reading that it may have shown in NY prior to the production in london...but i could be wrong.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jun 24, 2010)

A very touching story!

from CNN: "Soprano serenades doctors after lung transplant"


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jul 13, 2010)

If you have a fat ass and love opera - there's good news!

Playing to Plumper Audiences.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 13, 2010)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> If you have a fat ass and love opera - there's good news!
> 
> Playing to Plumper Audiences.



thank you for link!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 4, 2011)

_Girl of the Golden West_ on Saturday!


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 4, 2011)

Cool, thanks for that.


----------



## Alzison (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi hi! Somehow stumbled onto this thread and was hoping the conversation could open back up again? Especially because I've been known to spend work days (shhh) in similarly opera-driven dialogues. 

Wondering if any chat has been on the now infamous article by the contemptible Danielle de Niese? I dislike her as much for her middling talent (and her parents' molding her into a "star"), as for her ridiculous anti-fat bias: http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2009/aug/16/opera-slimline-divas

As a burgeoning (slowly, lazily, and with very little supplemental funds) dramatic soprano, who is certainly nowhere near the "slimline", I constantly have to face casting (or lack thereof) based on my weight (and height). Luckily, larger voices are generally associated with larger bodies, at least to a certain degree (as Deborah Voigt clearly discovered). 

Thoughts? Comments? Arpeggios?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 17, 2011)

Alzison said:


> Hi hi! Somehow stumbled onto this thread and was hoping the conversation could open back up again? Especially because I've been known to spend work days (shhh) in similarly opera-driven dialogues.
> 
> Wondering if any chat has been on the now infamous article by the contemptible Danielle de Niese? I dislike her as much for her middling talent (and her parents' molding her into a "star"), as for her ridiculous anti-fat bias: http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2009/aug/16/opera-slimline-divas
> 
> ...



Nice to meet you. I certainly remember much discussion of the Guardian piece at the time...such nastiness in it. (I don't know if I've heard de Niese.) I'm gearin up to hear Voigt in die Walkure at the end of this Met season! I will be bummed if she isn't up for it, because that piece deserves a voice, dammit. So frustrating.

GOod luck with da singin!


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 21, 2011)

Loving this thread, and all the good links it provides. The beauty of the human voice makes it the world's most powerful musical instrument. 

Good luck to you Alzison, do you have any recordings available?


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 21, 2011)

Alzison said:


> Hi hi! Somehow stumbled onto this thread and was hoping the conversation could open back up again? Especially because I've been known to spend work days (shhh) in similarly opera-driven dialogues.
> 
> Wondering if any chat has been on the now infamous article by the contemptible Danielle de Niese? I dislike her as much for her middling talent (and her parents' molding her into a "star"), as for her ridiculous anti-fat bias: http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2009/aug/16/opera-slimline-divas
> 
> ...



People who remember still wax over in awe about the times they worked with Birgit Nielsen but when those folks die off all the young people will know is mediocrity. Pretty soon everyone will flip off the fat opera singer idea as a joke and rave about how awesome Sarah Brightman and Andrea Bocelli are because they won't know any better. I encourage you to keep working with your coach and going for it no matter how many times you hear "no." There are so many lousy singers out there getting gigs it's maddening. Certain companies may be looking for stylistic things appearance wise but the bottom line is people aren't going to pay $200 a seat to see a skinny dress nor will they continue to do so. Keep being heard.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 21, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> People who remember still wax over in awe about the times they worked with Birgit Nielsen but when those folks die off all the young people will know is mediocrity.



Lilly - you need more rep like Newcastle needs coals, but I'm about to rep you anyway for this perfect line. There are so many areas of human endeavor which could be described by that quote (I'm thinking primarily politics and states(person)ship primarily.) 

I think that much of the dumbing down that has gripped the population is deliberate - the result of constantly being fed pap by TV (broadcast, and now cable.) Gad! The reality shows are even more effective than Faux News.

But the generation now maturing does seem more aware of the many options available to them. I see it in my grandchildren. (Of course, they are being raised by exemplary parents!) 

Streaming internet audio, I consider one of the Seven Wonders of the modern world. As I write this, I am listening to WQXR, thousands of miles away, as they prepare to present this:

2011 Met National Council Auditions Grand Finals Concert

Saturday, May 21, 2011


Forget American Idol. It can't compete with the drama that takes place at the grueling competition known as the Metropolitan Opera's National Council Auditions. This annual event draws thousands of singers, each vying for a cash prize, a role on the Met stage and, if all goes well, a shot at opera's big time. WQXR's special broadcast takes you to the Grand Finals Concert, which took place at the Met in March.

Now in its 58th season, the National Council Auditions start with a pool of nearly 1,500 young singers who compete in auditions throughout North America. That pool was eventually narrowed down to eight singers for the Finals Concert, each of whom would sing two arias each with the Met orchestra, conducted by Patrick Summers. Five prizes of $15,000 each were at stake; the remaining National Finalists receiving $5,000 to further assist in their careers.

Mezzo-soprano Joyce DiDonato hosts this afternoon's broadcast, which also includes a special performance from tenor Lawrence Brownlee.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 21, 2011)

Anyone else taking advantage of these "Rapturous" times to listen Verdi's Requiem? Sacred, yeah, but this has to be considered, at the least, Sacred Opera.

I found a Toscanini performance from 1951 on Youtube. God I love this website.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 21, 2011)

liz (di-va) said:


> Nice to meet you. I certainly remember much discussion of the Guardian piece at the time...such nastiness in it. (I don't know if I've heard de Niese.) I'm gearin up to hear Voigt in die Walkure at the end of this Met season! I will be bummed if she isn't up for it, because that piece deserves a voice, dammit. So frustrating.
> 
> Good luck with da singin!



We listened, felt that she was up to the job, but my old ears often miss nuances. We didn't get to the HD version, but will attend the encore performance on June 1.

However, I still have a soft spot for the 1990 version with James Morris and Hildegard Behrens.

You may be interested in the audio links on this page (Metropolitan Opera website)

Sounds of the Met

And this audio sidebar.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 21, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> Anyone else taking advantage of these "Rapturous" times to listen Verdi's Requiem?



No! But--good idea. Weird how happy listening to requiems can make you.



LillyBBBW said:


> There are so many lousy singers out there getting gigs it's maddening. Certain companies may be looking for stylistic things appearance wise but the bottom line is people aren't going to pay $200 a seat to see a skinny dress nor will they continue to do so. Keep being heard.



Ungh, and--agree. Talent will out. Look at the (quite merited) slobbering over Stephanie Blythe. 



Ho Ho Tai said:


> We didn't get to the HD version, but will attend the encore performance on June 1.



I'm going to attend that too, I think. I ended up missing the radio broadcast, so I'll just do the whole thing new at once.

Six hours at the movies, baby!

Last time I saw _Die Walküre_ it was with Jane Eaglen (in person, that time) who was somewhat uneven but unearthly good when she was good...


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 21, 2011)

liz (di-va) said:


> No! But--good idea. Weird how happy listening to requiems can make you.



Morbid as that may seem to some, that is my go-to music when I need some goodness in my life.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 23, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> Morbid as that may seem to some, that is my go-to music when I need some goodness in my life.


understood! 

Those clips were great, Ho Ho. Never explored all that listening stuff on Met.org's site.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 23, 2011)

liz (di-va) said:


> understood!
> 
> Those clips were great, Ho Ho. Never explored all that listening stuff on Met.org's site.



The New York Times published this article on the Met Competition yesterday. Great topic, great read.

MAGAZINE | May 22, 2011
Sing for Your Life
By DANIEL BERGNER
Imagine if there were an "American Idol" just for opera. Actually, there is.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 23, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> Anyone else taking advantage of these "Rapturous" times to listen Verdi's Requiem? Sacred, yeah, but this has to be considered, at the least, Sacred Opera.
> 
> I found a Toscanini performance from 1951 on Youtube. God I love this website.



I have a yet-vivid memory of an evening in late 1966 or early 1967. I came home from work on a bitter mid-winter evening, had a bit of dinner with my family, and then settled in by the fire with the current National Geographic. I put on a recording of, not the Verdi, but the Berlioz Requiem. The Verdi, with all it's shouting and storming, I listen to. The Berlioz creates a space which I inhabit for a time. 

The Geographic had an article on the November 1966 Florence Flood. The descriptions of the Arno River, surging through the catacombs, carrying dead animals, oil, garbage of all sorts, filling the galleries filled with famous and sacred art was so vivid that I was torn between turning my eyes away from the horror of it, and not being able to put it down. 

All the while, the Berlioz Requiem is building into the Dies Irae (Part 1) and Dies Irae Part 2, that great crash (midway through Part 2) perfectly timed to that unstoppable surge. Even now, I shudder as I think of it. That event defined Hell for me - until 9/11, the tsunami of 2004, and now the horror of Japan. It was much more real to me than the bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki, which occurred when I was still a child.

Now, we seem to have horrible events almost daily. I would hope that humanity has not become completely inured to such events and will rise up to stop what we can, and provide aid when we can't.

By the way, there is a wonderful story of the first performance. I quote from Wiki:

"The premiere was conducted by François-Antoine Habeneck in 1837. 
"According to Berlioz himself, Habeneck put down his baton during the dramatic Tuba mirum (part of the Dies irae movement), and took a pinch of snuff. [2] Berlioz rushed to the podium to conduct himself, saving the performance from disaster. The premiere was a complete success. [3]"


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 24, 2011)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I have a yet-vivid memory of an evening in late 1966 or early 1967. I came home from work on a bitter mid-winter evening, had a bit of dinner with my family, and then settled in by the fire with the current National Geographic. I put on a recording of, not the Verdi, but the Berlioz Requiem. The Verdi, with all it's shouting and storming, I listen to. The Berlioz creates a space which I inhabit for a time.
> 
> The Geographic had an article on the November 1966 Florence Flood. The descriptions of the Arno River, surging through the catacombs, carrying dead animals, oil, garbage of all sorts, filling the galleries filled with famous and sacred art was so vivid that I was torn between turning my eyes away from the horror of it, and not being able to put it down.
> 
> ...



Wow, that Berlioz ensemble was HUGE! I love the fullness of sound but I say a lot of nuance within the piece gets lost when you have so many performers. The BSO is performing Berlioz Requiem this summer at Tanglewood but unfortunately I am taking the summer off to persue other endeavors this year. It is one of my favorites. I did however get placed on Beethoven's 9th at summer's end and just for fun I'm thinking about wearing the biggest afro I can manage without falling over.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 24, 2011)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> The New York Times published this article on the Met Competition yesterday. Great topic, great read.
> Sing for Your Life


Great story. And an interesting paragraph about the perennial issue of opera singers and size:


> Summers, who was among the judges in the semis, noted that looks played no part in the selection of finalists; still, it was impossible not to notice that all three of the women chosen to advance in the contest were conventionally attractive. All had compelling voices, but the rating of operatic promise is complicated and, like judging in any art, less than objective. One classical-voice teacher, who attended the semis though he had no student singing that day, told me, before the finalists were announced, that he thought highly of one very plus-size soprano, Brittany Hines-Hill, and believed she would be picked. That she wasn’t may not have reflected anything about her shape and changes in the opera world, but it jibed with fears that she earlier confided. Sopranos are divided into categories; Brittany’s voice isn’t suited to the nimble, light coloratura roles that are right for someone like Deanna, and Deanna is unlikely ever to be apt for the dark, heavy, Wagnerian parts that might be in Brittany’s future. But the problem, for someone like Brittany, is that heft may be, for physiological reasons no one fully understands, a particular advantage in her vocal category and yet a detriment, nowadays, to winning roles. Brittany recited the story of Deborah Voigt, a 1985 auditions winner, who, after being fired from a lead role at London’s Royal Opera House in 2004 because she couldn’t get her girth into a costume, had gastric-bypass surgery and, to some ears, gave up vocal hues along with the more than 100 pounds she shed. “I’ll stand my ground on size,” Brittany said.


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 


LillyBBBW said:


> I did however get placed on Beethoven's 9th at summer's end and just for fun I'm thinking about wearing the biggest afro I can manage without falling over.


oh yeah...that's the stuff, Lills :kiss2:


----------



## J34 (May 25, 2011)

I was there on the recording night for Das Rheingold, I believe it was Saturday, this past October. Needless to say, it was enjoyable though at times the longueurs (boring parts) put me to sleep for a bit.

Though what shocked me the most was that someone sitting a couple of seats right of me was eating a cheese steak sandwich . I am not sure that is allowed in the MET?

Though it is great for others to enjoy the opera in a regular theatre instead of having to travel all the way to Lincoln Center and spend an arm and a leg to see an opera. Also sound always varies in an opera so, farther away lesser quality while the movie theater it is about the same everywhere.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 29, 2011)

J34 said:


> I was there on the recording night for Das Rheingold, I believe it was Saturday, this past October. Needless to say, it was enjoyable though at times the longueurs (boring parts) put me to sleep for a bit.
> 
> Though what shocked me the most was that someone sitting a couple of seats right of me was eating a cheese steak sandwich . I am not sure that is allowed in the MET?


Whoa, very neato.

I would think a cheesesteak sammch would be very strong-smelling! Yoiks! People do weird stuff at the Ring to stay nourished, though. Fun to watch.


----------



## aocutiepi (May 29, 2011)

I got my Bachelor's Degree in Vocal Music where I spent the majority of my time singing my fat ass off to the opera classics. Singing it off is a figure of speech, of course, since it's still here. Does that count?


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 29, 2011)

Does anybody else listen to the Lyric Opera broadcasts?

http://www.lyricopera.org/watchandlisten/broadcasts.aspx

On our local station (WFMT), they take over on Saturday afternoons after the Met season ends.

Let's hear it for fiscally solvent opera companies! Sort of amazing.


----------



## J34 (Aug 2, 2011)

There is a station here in NYC I believe its called WQXR, which I am happy that its still running, since many of these public broadcasting stations receive their income through donations or grants. Though I really enjoy when they do play the operas on the radio, including the lyric ones that you have mentioned. 

Also thanks for the link!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 23, 2012)

Anybody see the Enchanted Island? I listened to as much as I could--didn't see it. Might try to in the encore--


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 16, 2012)

We were all geared up for the HD version of die Walkure this past Monday - and we blew it! We trained for the 5+ hour performance by taking a 30 mile bicycle ride the day before. Well, we may have overdone it a bit. 

Some friends of ours did see das Rheingold the week before. They're not really opera fans, but did view the performance with the eye of a professional graphics designer and loved it.

Does any one have any comments on this production? I have to admit I was skeptical about the scenery.

I ran across this Firebird tee shirt in the Met Opera gift shop. Sent the picture to Mrs Ho Ho with the caption:

"Stand aside. I've been eating garlic"
firebird


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 20, 2014)

I do intend to post here later. Just wanted to locate the thread


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 8, 2014)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I do intend to post here later. Just wanted to locate the thread



I'm sorry to be so late with this update. 'Rusalka' by Dvorak, is the Metropolitan Opera offering today, both in live and streaming audio and in HD theater performance. (Even if you see this announcement a bit late, don't fret. I think that you can find the opera archived at MetOpera.org. The HD performance will be replayed in a few weeks.

Right up with the 'biggies' in the opera world (Wagner, Verdi, Puccini) whose skill as composers was matched and driven by their understanding of humanity, and impelled by the emotions in their heart, I have learned to appreciate the Czech composers Dvorak and Janacek for similar reasons. Both have hearts that beat to Czech poetry and are filled with Czech blood. I am copying in the MetOpera synopsis, below.

I bring this to the attention of this community because of a theme that I have seen repeated in real life (and having its origin on these boards).

Rusalka is a water nymph who falls hopelessly and helplessly in love with a human. To the human, she is neither beautiful nor communicative. She begs the powers-that-be in her community to convert her to a form which the human target of her affections will find appealing. 

Initially, I fell for this opera because of the beautiful, yearning "Song to the Moon" in which Rusalka sings of her plight to the aloof and unresponsive moon.

The key feature of this opera it that, in order to gain the love of her human counterpart, she must change, and permanently. She cannot fully fit into the human mileau and can never return to her water-nymph community either.

(I am reminded of a relationship which began on these boards. Neither person posts here, nor frequents this venue any longer. He was a trim, athletic BBW; she was (in the eyes of many here) the perfect BBW. They fell in love and had plans for the future but, as you can imagine, had very different lifestyles, tastes and interests.)

The key part: for the relationship to progress, SHE WOULD HAVE TO CHANGE! She would have to lose weight, take up exercise, and participate in some of the activities and interests of her (planned) future husband. She found this impossible. Both have since moved on.

Our friend with him spans some ten years and has continued through his new lifestyle and partner. Our friendship with her dates from the brief few years that they were together and as persisted, not because of the form of her body but because of the poetry of her heart and her ability to express it.

(Note: 'Song to the Moon' is being played even as I write this.)

Here is the MetOpera synopsis. I hope you have a chance to hear this opera, and this area, and ruminate upon it.


Synopsis
Rusalka


Act I
A meadow by a lake, in fairy-tale times. The water nymph Rusalka sits sadly by the water as wood nymphs sing and dance. When the water gnome Vodník asks why she is unhappy she tells him that she has fallen in love with a humanthe princewhen he came to swim in the lake. Now she wants to become human herself and live on land to be with him. Horrified, Vodník tells her that humans are evil and full of sin. When Rusalka insists, claiming they are full of love, he says she will have to get help from the witch Jezibaba, then sinks back into the lake in despair. Rusalka calls on the moon to tell the prince of her love (Mesícku na nebi hlubokém). Jezibaba arrives and agrees to turn Rusalka into a humanbut warns her that if she doesnt find love she will be damned and the man she loves will die. Also, by becoming mortal, she will lose her power of speech. Convinced that her feelings for the prince can overcome all spells, Rusalka agrees and Jezibaba gives her a potion to drink. As dawn breaks, the prince appears with a hunting party and finds Rusalka by the lake. Even though she wont speak to him, he is captivated by her beauty and leads her away to his castle. From the lake, the voices of Vodník and the other water nymphs are heard, mourning the loss of Rusalka.

Act II
At the princes castle, the gamekeeper and the kitchen boy talk about the approaching wedding of the prince and his strange new bride, whose name nobody knows. The prince enters with Rusalka. He wonders why she is so cold toward him but remains determined to win her. A foreign princess, who has come for the wedding, mocks Rusalkas muteness and reproaches the prince for ignoring his guests. The prince sends Rusalka away to dress for the ball and escorts the princess into the castle for the beginning of the festivities.

In the deserted garden, Vodník appears from the pool. Rusalka, who has become more and more intimidated by her surroundings, rushes from the castle in tears. Suddenly recovering her voice, she begs Vodník to help her, telling him that the prince no longer loves her. The prince and the princess come into the garden, and the prince confesses his love for her. When Rusalka intervenes and rushes into his arms he rejects her. Vodník warns the prince of the fate that awaits him, then disappears into the water with Rusalka. The prince asks the princess for help but she laughs at him and tells him to follow his bride into hell.

Act III
Rusalka sits by the lake once again, lamenting her fate. Jezibaba appears and mocks her, then hands her a knife and explains that there is a way to save herself: she must kill the prince. Rusalka refuses, throwing the weapon into the water. When her sisters reject her as well, she sinks into the lake in despair. The gamekeeper and the kitchen boy arrive to ask Jezibaba for help. The prince, they say, has been bewitched by a strange wood girl he was going to marry. Enraged, Vodník rises from the water, saying that it was the prince who deceived Rusalka. Terrified by the supernatural sight, the two run away. The wood nymphs enter, singing and dancing, but when Vodník explains to them what has happened to Rusalka they fall silent and disappear.

The prince, desperate and half crazy with remorse, emerges from the forest, looking for Rusalka and calls out to her to return to him. She appears from the water, reproaching him for his infidelity, and explains that now a kiss from her would kill him. Accepting his destiny, he asks her to kiss him to give him peace. She does, and he dies in her arms. Rusalka asks for mercy on his soul and vanishes into the water.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jun 1, 2014)

This column appeared in The Stage.CO.UK
Getting personal in reviews


Tara Erraught in Der Rosenkavalier. Photo: Tristram Kenton
Published
04:33pm	
Tuesday, May 27, 2014







A media and Twitter storm erupted last week around a series of reviews of an operatic performance  all of them written by what National Theatre director Nicholas Hytner once called dead white males when he was referring to the existing band of theatre critics a few years ago.

The 27-year-old Irish mezzo-soprano Tara Erraught just opened in a new production of Strausss Der Rosenkavalier at Glyndebourne, playing Octavian  a woman dressed as a man playing a woman, and five leading late middle-aged male critics from the FT, Guardian, Telegraph, Independent and The Times had each variously mentioned her physical attributes in the role, describing her as a chubby bundle of puppy-fat, stocky, dumpy, having the demeanour of a scullery-maid and unbelievable, unsightly and unappealing, by turns.

In the Daily Telegraph, Rupert Christiansen declared, Tara Erraught is dumpy of stature and whether in bedroom déshabille, disguised as Mariandel or in full aristocratic fig, her costuming makes her resemble something between Heidi and Just William. Christiansen also attacked her co-star Kate Royal, declaring that she has recently sounded short of her best and stressed by motherhood. (As Anastasia Tsioulcas replied on a blog on NPRs website, Kudos for pinpointing motherhood as the source of Royals putative shortcomings. She couldnt possibly have been overbooked, or feeling under the weather  couldnt have been any other reason, right?)


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Oct 30, 2015)

Like Red Skelton's Mean Little Kid, I do'ed it! I found this thread and am about to give it a good bump.

I posted the following this morning. I don't know if there are any of the old timers left to read it, but here goes.

*Margaret Juntwait 
I poured my 2nd cup of coffee and settled down to enjoy the anticipation of another Met Opera season, as outlined in the Met Opera Program Guide. What I read jolted me out of my warm glow like a bucket of ice water. Margaret Juntwait, the wonderful 'Voice of the Met' since 2004, died of cancer this summer. This was the first I had heard of it. She was the same age as Mrs Ho Ho.

I felt as I would feel if I had just read the obituary of someone I had just seen last week.

She is only the third person to fill that capacity since the Met began broadcasting, following Milton Cross and Peter Allen. When she first stepped into that role, I wasn't too sure. The voice of Milton Cross still resonated in my brain. Peter Allen was business-like and certainly in command. Margaret Juntwait sounded more like the Girl Next Door but I soon came to love her, as have millions of other Met Radio fans.

There are memorials all over the internet. The one I read in the Met Opera Program Guide was written by Elena Park. I can't find it on the web but this one is very nice and descriptive.

Viewpoint: The Voice of a Friend

 by F. PAUL DRISCOLL 


There is a thread, somewhere, with the title "Do you have a fat ass and love opera". If I had more time, I'd dig it out and revive it.

We have recorded the opera for decades, first on cassettes, then on VCR tape and now direct to disk. I guess that old tech isn't quite ready for the scrap heap after all.

Note: I found that old thread "Do you have a fat ass and love opera?" Fun read! 
__________________
Ho Ho Tai​

"The greatest wisdom: Love and Laughter, Inter-twined." ​ 
*


----------

